# Fundoplication/prepulsid/enteryx/Aloe Elite/Provex CV



## 17383 (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi everyone, sorry about the long subject line but I have many questions.I have motility problems in my esophagus due to radiation treatment for cancer, also my LES doesn't work well. Reflux symptoms are extreme, I am miserable, given up work etc. Would like to hear from people who have had surgery for reflux - fundoplications or any other surgery. Has anyone had an implant (Enteryx) which reinforces LES? Has anyone taken Prepulsid (cissapride) and then moved on to another drug or treatment? Has anyone tried Aloe Elite or Provex CV or Goji Juice for reflux? I did find that a spoonful of honey at night helps a little, and I know that some people swear by a teaspoon of ginger juice each morning. Thanks you for reading this long message.Kind Regards,Jane


----------



## 19953 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi there, my husband had the Nissen Fundoplication last July. The docs had wanted him to do it years ago because of his GERD but we decided to try everything else first. After being told he was on the verge of getting esophageal cancer, he decided it was time. He has done so much better after having this done. It is rough on them right afterwards I would say for approximately 6 weeks, because they have to build up to solids. He had to do broth, soft mashed potatoes and blended soups for a good month, lost about 20 pounds, but that's alright he could afford it. He has had to go back twice to the doctor, once about a week after surgery because it was too tight, he couldn't even hardly swallow his liquids and once this past week to have his asophagus stretched again. He was fine for awhile, then all the sudden he felt like everything was kind of starting to "sit on his chest" again. They did another biopsy while they were had him dialated, which I guess is common procedure. Everything is great. I will tell you this, after having this done, they say it is rare to be able to (I'll be blunt about it) burp and throw up, but my husband was burping away after he came out of surgery, they called him one of the lucky ones. It makes for a faster recovery. If you are one of the "lucky ones" you have to have something on hand if you do get that feeling cause there is a chance the nissen could slip and you will have to undergo surgery again. Oh and carbonated drinks are a thing of the past after this surgery, my husband attempted to drink a shook up coke the other day and failed horribly, he said he felt terrible all day because of a few sips. I hope this has helped. Good luck!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Well, as the proponent for Provex, my wife and I use it every day with great results. Others have come and gone from the BB who have had similar results. Both of our experiences are from chronic indigestion leading to eventual reflux--mine the nausea and bits up the throat, her's the heart attack variety--and I was fortunate to start the supplement about the same time as the reflux began. While I had no more reflux, what I noticed after a couple of months is that the all day long burning around my abdomen stopped, never to return again; and heartburn became rare and transient, as for anyone. So, depending upon what is causing your problem--and I know how hard that is to pin down--this may not correct that and it will take some time to determine if it is effective, or not. Assuming grape seed and skin doesn't exascerbate your problem and you are not on any blood thinners or other treatments for cardiovascular disease, I can't imagine it hurting to try it, even in combination with PPIs. (A simple test is to stop one and see if your condition remains stable with the other.) An added benefit would come from the anti-oxidation, in that your own body's defense from hazardous cell duplication is compromised by free radicals.Cheers,Mark


----------

